# Construction: UDA1.com



## BiggersJunior (Dec 12, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience with this software? What are the pros and cons? This program seems to have everything one needs!?!?!? ......I look forward to your comments.


----------



## Mitch M (Dec 4, 2006)

I thought it was great. I wished now I had saved my money. I had an earlier version but then I had to update it because it would not work anymore. No often I use contracts I probably would have just been as well to make my own. Also it created a bunch of junk in my Quickbooks when I integrated it. 

I guess it could be OK but Excel and Word could have done everything I wanted to do. The integration with Quickbooks is OK too but you need to do a lot of volumn to make it worthwhile.


----------



## BiggersJunior (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks Mitch! I thought just the contracts alone were worth the price, so you wouldn't have to pay an attorney or anyone else to draft them for you. The scheduling and the fact that everything links to each other within the software (no re-typing, etc...) is nice. And everything appears to auto-populate. It looks like a good value for the money! 

Are there any other software versions I should check into? I am a small, one man show, custom builder. Thanks!


----------



## Aladdin Builders (Sep 2, 2007)

I agree with Mitch.....I tried it also and :thumbdown I use the contracting document builder in Smartcontractor. Check them out at 

http://www.smartcontractor.com :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggersJunior (Dec 12, 2007)

Aladdin....or Mitch.........why didn't you like it? Smartcontractor looks like it offers good accounting, however, I use QuickBooks Pro and am very proficient with it. Let me know why you didn't like UDA1 or what it doesn't offer, etc...


----------



## Aladdin Builders (Sep 2, 2007)

Its basically a spreadsheet program and doesn't function all that well.... as for smartcontractor it does have accounting but minimal that's why it itergrates with Quickbooks. The features that are key rest in the document builder section such as: RFI Docs, RFQ Docs, Cost plus contracts, Fixed sum contracts, Allowances docs, Change order Docs and about 20 more..... You can also cut and paste your own documents into the system. The request for quotes from Subcontractors or Vendors is awesome once you have all your vendors and subs entered into the system. UDA is not to user friendly, its a bit frustrating at times. Lacks some key features like and internal fax out or email module for requests.


----------



## BiggersJunior (Dec 12, 2007)

I like how smartcontractor allows you to place photos within the individual file also. That's nice.


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

I've got UDA 2007 Premier and overall I don't mind it. I originally purchased it because it had everything together with links between documents that are associated with a project. The only parts I don't care for is the estimating and items database. They really kind of screwed that part up and make it very time consuming to update pricing or crew costs. I have been using EasyEst for estimating and I think I'll stick with that for now and just link the estimate to the project within uda. I haven't tried it yet but I may be able to import the quickbooks estimate into uda.
For a small one man operation I would stick with as simple as possible. Excel, word, and maybe EasyEst or similar estimating software. At least that's where I started and it worked well until I had so many files in different folders that it became difficult to keep track of everything. 
The other nice thing with UDA is if you have an excel form that you like using for RFI's or RFP's you can import it as a template so it can be reused.
If I had to do it over - I may not have purchased UDA mostly because of the poor estimating module.


----------



## MarkZ (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm just getting a new remodeling/handyman business started and I've really been wrestling with the issue of software. I want to have an integrated solution from beginning to end so that it easier to grow the company.

In an ideal world here's what I'd like to end up with:

I want to be able to show remodeling prospects a 3-D picture of their potential job (I've looked at Envisioneer and Chief Architect). Of course, then all of that info from the 3-D program will need to integrate with estimating software so that it will spit out material lists with costs (and I know I'll have to tweak these numbers) and schedules, change orders, etc.

Then that will need to work with some sort of accounting backend (QuickBooks would be okay) so that I can track payments to me and to my vendors, P&Ls, Payroll, etc.

For the Handyman side I want the Field Techs to be able to create an invoice and process payment (credit card/check/cash) at the client's home.

And of course, the Marketing/Customer Contact function must be built in, too, so I can easily communicate with Prospects/Clients through snail-mail or email.

I haven't found a single program that will do all of that so it looks like you have to piece it together.

Any help from you all would be greatly appreciated!! 

- Mark


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Forget the 3-d/Drafting to material take off it does not exist yet. Atleast a truly workable solution anyway

Also Check out Computool, Improvebuild, Bid4build, Turtle Creek software, online toolbox, Hometech software.

Make sure you demo all of them and see if anything works for you and posts questions


----------



## Aladdin Builders (Sep 2, 2007)

Actually there is a program that does almost all of what Markz wants, its called Solid Builder by Digital Canal. This program does alot.... but costly $3500- I think. I do own it but it is to time consuming for me to learn right now. 

Once you have built your unit in the program it can list all parts associated with it and tell you how to cut materials for a better waste factor.


----------



## MarkZ (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks, Rory and Aladdin! I really appreciate your help.:notworthy

What do you think of this??:

Use Chief Architect for the 3-D stuff. Import that info into UDA to get material lists, a rough estimate of the $$, scheduling and contact management. Then use QB for accounting and credit card processing. (The CC processing can be done wirelessly according to the QB web site.)

I've been doing a lot of digging into this software issue and it's getting old. If someone could put together an end-to-end solution they could make a fortune.

- Mark


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Mark Z

Right Now I use Chief architect, Improve build, and quickbooks. Don't give up and choose a program and be disappointed with it in a few weeks. 

What kind of work or jobs do you do??

What are you looking for the program(s) to do??

Which programs have you tried/Demo'ed??


Have you looked at any of the other programs I listed??

Try them all out and don't make a rush decision!!


----------



## MarkZ (Jan 7, 2008)

Rory,

Thanks for sharing your set-up!

We will do "typical" remodeling jobs; kitchens, baths, basements, decks and possibly room additions. Plus, we will offer a Handyman service, too.

Continuing my search today, I looked at ImproveBuild, UDA, Bid4Build and GoldenSeal.

On the 3-D side, the two leaders are Chief Architect and Envisioneer.

The Managing Partner at ImproveBuild told me that his product does NOT integrate with Chief Architect. So I'm wondering, do you have to manually enter all of the info into ImproveBuild to get a Materials List, etc.?

At this point I'm trying to narrow it down by finding reasons to exclude software packages. I'm trying to be patient (and know that I'll regret a "bad" decision) but since there doesn't seem to be an industry-wide best solution, I'm just focused on getting as close as I can and not taking too much more time before I choose a solution and GO!

- Mark


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Mark I cheat a bit. I use hometech to do preliminary estimates. It has assemblies and my old estimate templates. once the estimate is done in hometech it will give you a rough material list. Studs, nails, drywall, concrete etc. IF the home owner takes the rough estimate and is will to sign a design agreement I move to improvebuild redo the estimate in detail and move that into a design agreement, construction contract, scheduling etc. Improve build handles paperwork very well in my opinion, setup will take a few weeks but once set up it is nice. Ask for a demo not the CD but a remote demo. They are suppose to be implementing the material list option in improvebuild you can inquire about it.

Did you look at Computool and hometech?? I think hometech links to Chief architect.


I am not getting the need for the material lists. I can't see any program giving you an accurate count on materials


----------



## Mitch M (Dec 4, 2006)

MarkZ, I use Quickbooks Pro. Most of my work is T & M anyway with regular clients. The last few contracts that I have done I used UDA. I used the contract portion and the estimate to a degree. I did the estimate by hand and then transferred it to UDA. then once i got the job I transferred it to QB. 

I agree with Hatchet. The estimating part has to many items in it. The contracts is pretty good. I have added some clauses and changed some of the others to fit the job. I would highly recommend regardless of what software you use for contracts at least get the boiler plate version blessed by your attorney.

Just curious though MarkZ, you said that you are small and just getting started, are you sure you want to jump out there and start buying software? I have been in the business for myself for over 10 years now and I mainly use Quickbooks, Word and Excel. I could probably keep on with that. With the money that I have spent on different software packages I could have had a lot of nice toys by now.:thumbup: You were talking about having your technicians be able to bill clients in the field, etc. What about just using a standard form and then just writing it out?

Just for what it is worth, I understand Markupandprofit.com has estimating and contract software. I have read the book and it is great. Do not know anything about the software though.

Good luck.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

The software from Mark up and profit is ok. Limited it doesn't have any of the bells and whistles he asked about. Contracts in it are good its a big template and you choose what you want to include in the contract. The estimating portion has a few numbers in it and you can add or supply your own for what ever you want.

For estimating and contracts it is not a bad program. It just does not have the additional stuff he wants


----------



## MarkZ (Jan 7, 2008)

I know that during the start-up period that it will be overkill with the software programs that I'm looking at, but my rationale is that I will be able to grow quickly without having to slow down to fix any administration log jams. I'm not a construction guy (yet!), more of the business side of things and I have a partner that will keep it glued together operationally until I get a clue.

I owned a business in an unrelated industry and tried to implement a more efficient administration/software system after a few years and never could get it to work 'cause we were always trying to actually run the business. I'm making an attempt to keep from making the same mistake twice. :laughing:

So, yes, I did look at Hometech briefly, Rory, but didn't see any 3-D capabilities. Did I miss it?

ImproveBuild looks VERY good, but without that link to something like Chief Architect or Envisioneer it seems like you would have to do something twice.

GoldenSeal's web site did look a little hokey but the program looked okay.

I looked briefly at Bid4Build and will have to give that another chunk of time.

UDA's program looks very good and links with Envisioneer to give the client that pretty 3-D picture. (I gotta check to see if CA links to UDA.)

That's where I'm at right now.

Thanks very much for everyone's helpful insights!!

- Mark


----------



## MarkZ (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh, and I hear you when you say that there is no perfect way to get a precise Material List with 100% accurate costs. My hope is that over time we can get them pretty close after we have some job data to work with.

- Mark


----------



## Aladdin Builders (Sep 2, 2007)

MarkZ, this may help you....
3d rendering after design with all materials and ways of cutting and installing to save on waste...


----------



## Aladdin Builders (Sep 2, 2007)

Here is some other generated output docs....


----------



## MarkZ (Jan 7, 2008)

Aladdin,

Thanks for sharing the pics!

Were these renderings and material lists done in Solid Builder?

- Mark


----------



## Aladdin Builders (Sep 2, 2007)

Yes they are from the website of Solid Builder... I have done some renderings in Solid Builder also, they came out pretty good I think!


I would look into thier software if you require rdesign and material lists together.


----------



## MarkZ (Jan 7, 2008)

*Software Solution...*

Here's an update on what I (finally) came up with...

I'll use Envisioneer to do the drawing then import that into UDA (premier) and use Quickbooks for the accounting.

An integrated solution was very important to me and these companies all have formal integration relationships with each other.

There are other good/great programs out there but I couldn't find a better end-to-end solution. (Note to software vendors: If you can put together the "whole" package for this industry, I think you'd make a ton of money.)

As with any software issue, there are bound to be compromises (and cursing :cursing involved, so my plan is to be patient and do my best to really learn these programs so that I can get them humming over the next several months.

I REALLY appreciate everyone's excellent advice and insight. This forum is an excellent resource for this industry and I look forward to both learning a bunch more and also adding my two cents whenever I can.

- Mark


----------



## Sarah9910 (Sep 27, 2004)

I'm very interested in this integration. I have another client on UDA and Quickbooks who has asked me to contact UDA to create a relationship with them. Being busy I haven't done it, but have thought of it. Please keep us updated, or at least email me with your progress if you think of it.


----------



## John Thomas (Aug 23, 2008)

Just as a side note I have been using bid4build for a while now and i really do like the software. It has an integration with quickbooks and several reports which also can be used as starting references if an estimate turns into a job. It also has a contract writier which I use to create template letters to customers. Works like a mail merge. One thing interesting is that I spoke to there support people the other day about something I was trying to do and one person told me they are planning on having a digital takeoff solution soon. It will be pretty inexpensive at a few hundred dollars. I have been looking for something like this without success and what I have found has been too expensive. It wont do renderings but an on screen type takeoff will be nice once this is available.


----------

